# noone is replying to my question



## camit (Oct 4, 2009)

what kind of site is this and it very badly managed - no feedback in case i hv not put my porblem correctly:4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Your thread "http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/rookit-virus-problems-ntos-kernal-hook-and-inprod32-419531.html" Which was posted on 10-04-2009, 02:29 PM is quite old, so the Security Team may have missed it, this happens as the team is very busy at times and a thread will occasionally slip through undetected.

Please allow the Security Team time to review your thread, I'm sure they're more than happy to help you. You simply must have patience. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Following the instructions is usually the best way to get help> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

This is a free site staffed by volunteers if you start out by not following the posted instructions at the top of every page(First Steps) it's a good sign you won't follow any later.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Camit - 

You are NOT doing yourself a favour by claiming that this site is badly managed. Your poll is an insult to the staff, all of whom are *volunteers* who *give their time free* to help people *like you.*

All of our security responders are *TRAINED & QUALIFIED* so when you do get a reply, you can be assured of a highly skilled person is dealing with your problem. We do not allow any responder in the security section to be active there until and unless he or she has passed through our training academy.

While we regret that you have had to wait, there are procedures to follow.

Please follow the guidance give by wrench97 in his post above and also read the rules of the forum, a link to them is on every page.

Thank You.

You insulting poll is closed!


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

camit said:


> what kind of site is this and it very badly managed


Sorry to say but you are wrong.. The malware removal forum is very busy and all the good persons helping there are volunteers having jobs and also have a family life.. It is the best managed site and forum on the net.. You can bump your thread if no one replies within 72 hours.:wave:


Thanks Camit:wave:

EB


----------

